# Low Recoil 9mm



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello. Lurker and now new member. I have attempted to search and pulled up a number of topics but I was unable to find what I was looking for. Apologies in advance if this is a worn topic and simply 'user error'...

Recently purchased a 9mm for my wife. I am a 1911 shooter and know very little about 9mm. I am looking for a low-recoil 9mm round that is still effective for home defense. Pistol in question is G19.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

WWB 115 JHP seems pretty mild to me and seems to expand well. They also have 147jhp but I've never tried it. May kick more than 115 load.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

115 grain is ammo good choice.

fwiw, i have a ruger p95 - it was recommended to me as a first gun and i am female, so i can personally highly recommend it. i have shot glocks and for some reason if you are used to 1911 (which i learned to shoot with) the glock grip is all wrong and i shoot low - i just cant get used to it. the p95 more closely resembles a 1911 in many ways including grip angle. so if your wife wants to ever shoot your 1911 it is something to consider. not to mention the lack of a manual safety on glocks bothers me as a newbie shooter.


----------



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

She didn't like my 1911, but was a crack shot with my G22C (which I'm not really that fond of--as you said, it just doesn't feel right in my hand). Problem was recoil (and muzzle blast). 

Funny... I was shooting it poorly and she picked it up -first time- and shot a can dead-center at 10 yards. I thought she wouldn't like the Glock because she has very small hands. But I guess it's all about personal preference.

I'll try the 115 gr. I'll also check out the Ruger but, interestingly, I like the Glock for the same reason you don't. But I suppose that's another thread


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

We just debated this extensively here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11362&highlight=recoil+147gr. I had my butt handed to me in the debate. It's good reading.


----------

